# Solved: Error: wrong static or Dynamic IP address



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

Do not have internet connectivity, despite all the lights lit on calbe modem and the ASUS WL520GU router and only the internet and ethernet lights are lit on the Linksys 2102.

Despite numerous reboots, no change and even bypassing the router and connecting directly to ATA still no conectivity.

When I open a browser, it reverts to the Asus error page, "reason for failed connection: You have set the wrong dynamic or static IP address, though nothing was changed.

Funny thing again, a direct internet connection to the ATA did nothing.

A google search only just shows lots of unasnered posts on this issue, or only the usual 'please reboot'.

I am communicating only because my laptop is capturing someone's unlocked wifi.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Funny thing again, a direct internet connection to the ATA did nothing.


It gave me a couple chuckles when I searched for ATA.  What do you mean by "ATA"? And by "a direct internet connection"? And by "did nothing"?

Try a connection directly to your modem--remember to power cycle the modem-- and show ...

Open a (black) Command Prompt window:
Hold the *Windows logo* key and press *r*; in the Run box type *cmd* and click on *OK*.

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

ATA as in router/adapter Linksys 2102 for VOIP.

I ran ipconfig/all in dos but a right click does nothing. How can I copy into a text doc?

Connecting Cable modem to PC, still no internet access.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I ran ipconfig/all in dos but a right click does nothing. How can I copy into a text doc?


Try it again. A right click in the Command Prompt window should result in a context menu, in which you click on *Select All *. Then you press the *ENTER *key to copy the contents to the clipboard. You can then *PASTE *the text to a post here or into a text file.


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

ok I got it the details. its attached.

[Copied here by mod:]

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Frank>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Frank-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Anchorfree HSS Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-3A-40-C6-31
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-54-1F-A1-78
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9cb1:3c7:1611:b681%11(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.182.129(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890068
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-64-21-2C-00-23-54-1F-A1-78

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{20702B1B-B99C-4CB5-9765-4CC22A0B6B5C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Frank>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure you have the latest ethernet driver from your PC (or motherboard) manufacturer's site. If you already have the latest use Device Manager to uninstall it; reboot and let Windows discover the adapter and reinstall the driver (this is in case the installed instance is corrupted).

What firewall or security suite is, or ever was, on the machine?

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or 7. *

Start - All Programs - Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

icrosoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Frank>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Frank-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Anchorfree HSS Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-3A-40-C6-31
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-54-1F-A1-78
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9cb1:3c7:1611:b681%11(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.182.129(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890068
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-64-21-2C-00-23-54-1F-A1-78

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{20702B1B-B99C-4CB5-9765-4CC22A0B6B5C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Frank>Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
'Microsoft' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank>Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
'Copyright' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank>
C:\Users\Frank>C:\Users\Frank>ipconfig/all
The system cannot find the path specified.

C:\Users\Frank>
C:\Users\Frank>Windows IP Configuration
'Windows' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank>
C:\Users\Frank> Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Frank-PC
'Host' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank> Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
'Primary' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank> Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
'Node' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank> IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
'IP' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank> WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
'WINS' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank>
C:\Users\Frank>Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 14:
'Ethernet' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank>
C:\Users\Frank> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
'Media' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
'Connection-specific' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Anchorfree HSS Adapter
'Description' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-3A-40-C6-31
'Physical' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
'DHCP' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
'Autoconfiguration' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank>
C:\Users\Frank>Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
'Ethernet' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank>
C:\Users\Frank> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
'Connection-specific' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking C
ontroller
'Description' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-54-1F-A1-78
'Physical' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
'DHCP' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
'Autoconfiguration' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank> Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9cb1:3c7:1611:b681%1
1(Preferred)
'Link-local' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank> Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.182.129(Preferred)

'Autoconfiguration' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
'Subnet' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
'Default' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank> DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890068
'DHCPv6' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank> DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-64-21-2C-00
-23-54-1F-A1-78
'DHCPv6' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank>
C:\Users\Frank> DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
'DNS' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank> fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
The filename, directory name, or volume label syntax is incorrect.

C:\Users\Frank> fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
The filename, directory name, or volume label syntax is incorrect.

C:\Users\Frank> NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
'NetBIOS' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank>
C:\Users\Frank>Tunnel adapter isatap.{20702B1B-B99C-4CB5-9765-4CC22A0B6B5C}:
'Tunnel' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank>
C:\Users\Frank> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
'Media' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
'Connection-specific' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
'Description' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
'Physical' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
'DHCP' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
'Autoconfiguration' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank>
C:\Users\Frank>Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
'Tunnel' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank>
C:\Users\Frank> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
'Media' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
'Connection-specific' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-In
terface
'Description' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
'Physical' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
'DHCP' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
'Autoconfiguration' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Frank>


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

Looking for ethernet driver in Device Manager.

Its is under what?

I have no internet connectivity on the problem machine.

I use bit defender total security


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

OK Terrynet,

I did all those DOS commands and rebooted, an I'm back in commission. 

What apparently happened, you restored defaults?

should I delete the IPconfig/all contents, as it may pose confidential info?

Thanks!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> What apparently happened, you restored defaults?


Stuff Happens! Actually, there is a bumper sticker that better describes that, but I dare not quote it exactly here.  Nobody seems to know why the stack or WINSOCK sometimes gets messed up, so we just try to fix them when that may be the problem.

There is no security risk to what you posted. Just shows that Windows was assigning an Automatic Private Internet Protocol Address (APIPA).

You're welcome. 

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page.


----------

